# Laundry Sink Project



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Here is my latest project for the basement.

I built a laundry area downstairs and wanted to add a sink to the project. I costed out a stainless steel sink and wow way to expensive. So i decided to install a cheaper plastic laundry sink. This plastic sink is your standard sink with plastic detachable legs. I did not like the look or the lack of storage space underneath the sink so I custom built a cabinet.

The nice thing about the cabinet is it is built out of 3/4" MDF which cost $32.00. Add in another $35.00 for two knobs and 110 degree overlay European hinges and I have a cabinet for under $75.00 less my time of course

I can also replaced the sink because underneath I added a rubber Fernco fitting 1 1/2" to 1 1/2" between the Pee trap and the connection to the sink. This will allow me remove the sink and install a new one if this sink gets stained or damaged.


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Ferco Fitting*



TRN_Diesel said:


> Here is my latest project for the basement.
> 
> I built a laundry area downstairs and wanted to add a sink to the project. I costed out a stainless steel sink and wow way to expensive. So i decided to install a cheaper plastic laundry sink. This plastic sink is your standard sink with plastic detachable legs. I did not like the look or the lack of storage space underneath the sink so I custom built a cabinet.
> 
> ...



Here is a photo of the Fernco fitting to allow me to replace the sink.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

Hi Dan

NIce job, looks like alot of work,, you may want to resize your pictures b/4 you upload them ,, most of the pictures you uploaded are 196.66 KB (201376 bytes) each , that's hard for the user that only has a dial up modem or a so so hookup to view them 

Here's FREE progam that will let you resize them easy and quick right on your own HD, almost all jpg files can be compress down to 80 % that would make the pictures about 27kb, then they will upload quicker and others can view them easy without downloading 3mb of files..

http://www.irfanview.com/

======





TRN_Diesel said:


> Here is my latest project for the basement.
> 
> I built a laundry area downstairs and wanted to add a sink to the project. I costed out a stainless steel sink and wow way to expensive. So i decided to install a cheaper plastic laundry sink. This plastic sink is your standard sink with plastic detachable legs. I did not like the look or the lack of storage space underneath the sink so I custom built a cabinet.
> 
> ...


----------



## Bob N (Oct 12, 2004)

That looks like a pretty serious undertaking Dan, but I see you had some good help to see you thru. 

Nice job and I like the outcome.


----------



## a1tomo (Dec 3, 2008)

Sorry Dan, had I seen the version with the pics, I would have stiffled my comments. Looks like you've got a good handle on your project!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

bobj3 said:


> Hi Dan
> 
> NIce job, looks like alot of work,, you may want to resize your pictures b/4 you upload them ,, most of the pictures you uploaded are 196.66 KB (201376 bytes) each , that's hard for the user that only has a dial up modem or a so so hookup to view them
> 
> ...


Thanks I guess I never thought of the poor guy on a dialup modem. I can only imagine how painful that would be not to mention the hand cramping. :sold:


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

No worries mate we all have opinions and if we all agreed on stuff it would be so boring lol.

As for the paint I used a paint called PLastics by varathane. Cost a little more but well worth the price after you finish painting with it. I also recommend buying a good quality brush and you won't be disappointed.

I have always said , "I am too poor to buy cheap"!


----------



## Barry99 (Feb 10, 2009)

Good job. I have seen some utility rooms with just the plastic legs and I feel it takes away from the room. Looks like you had a good plan and it all came together.



TRN_Diesel said:


> Here is my latest project for the basement.
> 
> I built a laundry area downstairs and wanted to add a sink to the project. I costed out a stainless steel sink and wow way to expensive. So i decided to install a cheaper plastic laundry sink. This plastic sink is your standard sink with plastic detachable legs. I did not like the look or the lack of storage space underneath the sink so I custom built a cabinet.
> 
> ...


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

*Reduced File Size*



TRN_Diesel said:


> Thanks I guess I never thought of the poor guy on a dialup modem. I can only imagine how painful that would be not to mention the hand cramping. :sold:



Ok I have tried to reduce the file Bob let me know if I did it right.

Here is a shot of the wire shelf that has finished off the project.

I like the idea of leaving the laundry soap in a position toi easily fill the container and if it drips it does so into the sink. 

No dusting either AMEN!


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Dan

You did it just right ,good job

jpg File size
25.65 KB (26267 bytes)

=====



TRN_Diesel said:


> Ok I have tried to reduce the file Bob let me know if I did it right.
> 
> Here is a shot of the wire shelf that has finished off the project.
> 
> ...


----------



## GateKeeper (Dec 2, 2008)

Hi Dan: Nice job, I know what it takes and how big a job that was because I have just recently moved my laundry room from the hallway to the garage. A lot of work, good job and hows the home theater coming along?


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Home theatre is all done I just have to some how have to sneak past the projection screen , projector and leather couches past the wife into it to start to enjoy the room. 

Any ideas how a guy can do this?

Signed,

Guy wanted who wants to watch a hockey game on a 106" screen in High Definition in Dobly 5.1


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Here is my latest project for the basement.
> 
> I built a laundry area downstairs and wanted to add a sink to the project. I costed out a stainless steel sink and wow way to expensive. So i decided to install a cheaper plastic laundry sink. This plastic sink is your standard sink with plastic detachable legs. I did not like the look or the lack of storage space underneath the sink so I custom built a cabinet.
> 
> ...



Nice project, reminds me of the project I have going on down stairs, except your is done!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Thanks

How did you make out with the article I sent you about the shop floor options?


----------



## xplorx4 (Dec 1, 2008)

TRN_Diesel said:


> Thanks
> 
> How did you make out with the article I sent you about the shop floor options?


I printed it for now so I will have it hand, I am still in the mudding phase of the area.

I had Jury duty one week, helping some men from our Church getting a house ready for a missionary to sell, that is 5 days, so at this point I can't remember what and why I am doing something in the basement, if you know what I mean?? Maybe I should say if you know what I am doing, let me know!!


----------



## TRN_Diesel (Feb 24, 2009)

Busy guy lol sound like me. Never seems to be enough hours in a day.

Are you mudding and tapping yourself?


----------

